# Looking for Salt Supplier



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Central Michigan and have been getting salt for the last few years from a local supplier. However, I can truck it from anywhere that makes sense and is still cost effective. As all of you know prices got crazy a few weeks ago. I have the space and equipment to store and reload the salt with out a problem. I am looking to maybe order in larger volume and save some money/not have to worry about price changes in the middle of the season. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Getting close to mid season no?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

IMO past mid season if season starts end of Nov and end in mid march.

How much are you looking for ?

Good luck on finding it north of the boarder....where are you located.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

smalltruck said:


> I am in Central Michigan and have been getting salt for the last few years from a local supplier. However, I can truck it from anywhere that makes sense and is still cost effective. As all of you know prices got crazy a few weeks ago. I have the space and equipment to store and reload the salt with out a problem. I am looking to maybe order in larger volume and save some money/not have to worry about price changes in the middle of the season. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be very much appreciated.


Of course the more you buy the cheaper the price, It does not pay IMO to haul your own salt even with a tri axle. We let the gravel pit haul with there trucks and stock pile everything at our lay down yard and haul it where we need it with our own trucks, Don't forget the hassle you can do with out from the loader operators at the pit lol. They always don't like where your parked to get loaded, I just give them the finger and stay where I'm at, They load me if I have to go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hate to say it, but you're late to the party and it isn't going to happen this year.

Or are you asking for next year? How much volume are we talking?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hate to say it, but you're late to the party and it isn't going to happen this year.
> 
> Or are you asking for next year? How much volume are we talking?


This is the key words, How much volume? We have American salt mine down the road so if you need some it's not a issue right now but has been in the past, I'm sure Duke has a huge reserve around here there loading guys with spreaders everyday. Angelo's should have salt lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> This is the key words, How much volume? We have American salt mine down the road so if you need some it's not a issue right now but has been in the past, I'm sure Duke has a huge reserve around here there loading guys with spreaders everyday. Angelo's should have salt lol.


Trucking it from NY would cost a fortune.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Trucking it from NY would cost a fortune.


In '14 we were getting it from West Virginia.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Trucking it from NY would cost a fortune.


For sure, I don't have the answer for the OP in Meatchicken. I'm bored hoping for the snow suppose to come in. Just being PITA as usual lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In '14 we were getting it from West Virginia.


I,m hoping to put up a hoop or salt barn this year large enough to get us thru the year or close to it. Problem is being on commercial property it will have to be an engineered structure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I,m hoping to put up a hoop or salt barn this year large enough to get us thru the year or close to it. Problem is being on commercial property it will have to be an engineered structure.


I need to build a bigger one, but I don't have the room or funds to build one that will store an entire season's worth of salt.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I,m hoping to put up a hoop or salt barn this year large enough to get us thru the year or close to it. Problem is being on commercial property it will have to be an engineered structure.


I know the feeling, That would probably leave the shipping containers out.


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

I would consider more for this year just to be safe, however, I am mostly asking for next year. I have storage space for up to 1,000 ton however we do not use that much in a season. This year we will likely use about 100 ton. Next year I could see use using between 100-150. If I need to buy this summer for a few years to get better volume pricing I am ok with that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to build a bigger one, but I don't have the room or funds to build one that will store an entire season's worth of salt.


Even if I dont have it large enough for the entire we could refill mid year before the shortage cries and the price goes up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

smalltruck said:


> I would consider more for this year just to be safe, however, I am mostly asking for next year. I have storage space for up to 1,000 ton however we do not use that much in a season. This year we will likely use about 100 ton. Next year I could see use using between 100-150. If I need to buy this summer for a few years to get better volume pricing I am ok with that.


I use a little under half of what you use but, Ditto.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Even if I dont have it large enough for the entire we could refill mid year before the shortage cries and the price goes up.


I can get 200 in my bin now...I really should increase it to 500 or so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just talked to one of my suppliers. He says I should build a bin that will hold 1,000 tons based on my usage. 

Also says everyone is a salt broker nowadays. 

And overuse is the biggest issue right now. His opinion anyways.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And overuse is the biggest issue right now. His opinion anyways.


I read your report a few weeks ago regarding this issue.

I know Ohio dumps a lot of salt...State, counties, cities, and then use private folks. I wonder how much of real issue over use really is ? Seems I remember growing up and salt use was not minimal.

But then you have folks wanting nothing but wet.

Could just be the insurance companies driving this home ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, I think he's nuts on the 1,000 ton bin. I realize that's half a season give or take for us, but still.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> I wonder how much of real issue over use really is ?


When I can't see pavement markings due to salt residue, it's overuse.

When there is a layer of salt on the shoulder, it's overuse.

When I can see salt residue on trees next to the highway, it's overuse.

When parking lots are consistently white after events, it's overuse.



On a Call said:


> Seems I remember growing up and salt use was not minimal.


It was around here. Whether municipal or private, there just wasn't much salting occurring.



On a Call said:


> But then you have folks wanting nothing but wet.


This is going to have to change. It's winter, it's slippery. Just like when it rains, it's wet. Or sunny, it's hot.



On a Call said:


> Could just be the insurance companies driving this home ???


Insurance or contractors fearful (illogically?) of lawsuits?

For instance, I was dragged to the local Tanger Outlet Mall last Friday night. It had been salted Friday morning. Friday morning there were some crashes due to a heavy frost. It was visible on the road in places. I could not justify treating it...from a legal or environmental standpoint. It just wasn't "that" slippery. And the mall doesn't open until 9??? 10??? It was melted off by that time.

We as an industry keep it up and I can assure you we will be regulated.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree Mark. 
Just like the regulations regarding pesticides...then it was Fertilizers...and someone made a post regarding Lime being regulated in out east not sure which state. Had usages been done at a minimum regualtions would not be a issue.

Some folks need to educated, some know and some really do not care.

Your post was well noted and although at the time I was skeptical I never really thought about it...I have always been on the environmental side of the fence regards to over use. 

There is a time and place...but even then pollution is pollution and even though it may be diluted...it is still there.

Plastic is another issue, but I will get off the soap box for now.

Good post.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

On a Call said:


> I read your report a few weeks ago regarding this issue.
> 
> I know Ohio dumps a lot of salt...State, counties, cities, and then use private folks. I wonder how much of real issue over use really is ? Seems I remember growing up and salt use was not minimal.
> 
> ...


I meant to say...salt use was minimal. We did not use it like we do today...not even close.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just talked to one of my suppliers. He says I should build a bin that will hold 1,000 tons based on my usage.
> 
> Also says everyone is a salt broker nowadays.
> 
> And overuse is the biggest issue right now. His opinion anyways.


Yes and no, Bad for the environment, But good if so


On a Call said:


> I agree Mark.
> Just like the regulations regarding pesticides...then it was Fertilizers...and someone made a post regarding Lime being regulated in out east not sure which state. Had usages been done at a minimum regualtions would not be a issue.
> 
> Some folks need to educated, some know and some really do not care.
> ...


Ditto, NYS is kind of lax about it, They give you a warning and most don't comply. Into the City storm sewers is one thing. Direct flow into retention ponds is another that drain into creeks and ditch lines on the side of the road.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to build a bigger one, but I don't have the room or funds to build one that will store an entire season's worth of salt.


If you sold me your live box for about half that would free up some money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you sold me your live box for about half that would free up some money.


Sure...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Just trying to help...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Understood


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What is the most affordable way to store up quantities of salt ?

I would be nice to have on hand about 3 - 5 hundred ton. I would like to see it stay dry to avoid loosing to moisture,

Just wondering ? Or...perhaps half..but then you have to reorder.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> What is the most affordable way to store up quantities of salt ?
> 
> I would be nice to have on hand about 3 - 5 hundred ton. I would like to see it stay dry to avoid loosing to moisture,
> 
> Just wondering ? Or...perhaps half..but then you have to reorder.


Fabric cover all building on mafia block. Or if you're willing to fight with a big ass tarp/piece of plastic, mafia block and the tarp held in place with cinder block or semi tire sidewalls.

Fair warning. Method 2 sucks. But it beats method 3 of no cover at all, and chunks the size of 55 gallon drums and frozen salt.


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

As I am reading I am starting to wonder how many people have your own storage and what can you hold? For example 1 year of salt 1/2 a year 2 weeks? Is the norm to have to reload once or twice a season? I do see some people that look like they are buying more every day. Is that more of the norm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

smalltruck said:


> how many people have your own storage


Most everyone does around here...or partners with someone who does.



smalltruck said:


> what can you hold?


Depends on how much room you have, funds, what the municipality will allow.

One friendly competitor has about a 50 ton storage and get filled every storm. A not so friendly competitor has several around town, not sure but his main one is 2000+.



smalltruck said:


> Is the norm to have to reload once or twice a season?


Not sure there is a norm. Or rule of thumb.

If you're going through 50 tons a season, it would probably be feasible to build a bin to hold it, dry. If you're going through a 1,000 tons, not so much. You still need the funds to pay for it after delivery. Or after 50 tons and if that's all you use, that might be just as difficult as the guy going through 1,000.

Personally, I have room for 200-250 without tarping it. That's 4-6 storms depending on conditions. Weekends and holidays (especially on weekends) stress me out. Ice storms really stress me out, because that isn't enough capacity. Because if it's over .25" of ice, normal application rates triple, plus those customer who don't normally want salt do.

I have enough room to increase my storage by 60% pretty easily. But it means more concrete or asphalt, mafia blocks and a new coverall type building. I'm sure I would have $15k into it without batting an eye.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

smalltruck said:


> As I am reading I am starting to wonder how many people have your own storage and what can you hold? For example 1 year of salt 1/2 a year 2 weeks? Is the norm to have to reload once or twice a season? I do see some people that look like they are buying more every day. Is that more of the norm?


I have several bins. Some are mafia block style and some are sea containers.

Total capacity is about 1000 tons. Depending on how motivated/competent the operator stacking is. Problem I have, we've got sites spread out, so one big central bin won't work for. As much as I would love to build a 2000 ton bin to buffer the "shortage" bs it just doesn't make sense.

More or less, once winter starts, we're getting multiple salt deliveries weekly until snow/winter quits.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I have several bins. Some are mafia block style and some are sea containers.
> 
> Total capacity is about 1000 tons. Depending on how motivated/competent the operator stacking is. Problem I have, we've got sites spread out, so one big central bin won't work for. As much as I would love to build a 2000 ton bin to buffer the "shortage" bs it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> More or less, once winter starts, we're getting multiple salt deliveries weekly until snow/winter quits.


Interesting...sea storage containers ? Pallets ??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Interesting...sea storage containers ? Pallets ??


Hell no, only palletized material we use is sidewalk ice melt.

We use 40' sea containers for bulk salt. Dump in a pile, stack it in the container with a skid. Good operator and materials bucket can put 23 tons in in about 15 minutes.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hell no, only palletized material we use is sidewalk ice melt.
> 
> We use 40' sea containers for bulk salt. Dump in a pile, stack it in the container with a skid. Good operator and materials bucket can put 23 tons in in about 15 minutes.


What are they able to contain ? Other than 40 feet long how tall and wide are they ? That could be very handy !!

How much do they run ?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Something just doesn't add up


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Something just doesn't add up


I was trying the math too.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Most everyone does around here...or partners with someone who does.
> 
> Depends on how much room you have, funds, what the municipality will allow.
> 
> ...


So I am going to guess you have about 200 acres pavement.....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I pay $1900 to buy or $90 a month to rent (used water tight) for 40' high cubes. About 9' high by 8' wide, that extra foot helps with stacking. You can also tell when a container has had salt in it, there will be dents from the inside pressed out on the roof from the skid loader arms hitting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> What are they able to contain ? Other than 40 feet long how tall and wide are they ? That could be very handy !!
> 
> How much do they run ?


We can get 3 loads in a 40' container. Not sure on exact size but roughly 8.5x8.5x40. 2000-2500 to buy. Anywhere from 75-150/month to rent.

What doesn't add up?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Yep. I can't wait for this.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Maff is hard !!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

We fit 12 yards in a 8x12 bin. Not seeing the problem here LOL


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yep. I can't wait for this.


I'm up for anything, no worries 40 tomorrow, just took down a six pack on a school night......


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Something just doesn't add up


It adds up if he has a 500 ton holding capacity with at least 1 loader (no back up) at his shop along with 10 shipping containers each with a skid steer with a bucket and pusher dedicated to it. Or any other Imaginable configuration equivalent to 1000 tons.

Multiple salt deliveries a week...let's say 3-4 means multiple... x 8 weeks = 28 gravel train deliveries. Add another 1,400 tons.

As long as he has 15-20 salt trucks of various sizes applying salt it all makes sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> It adds up if he has a 500 ton holding capacity with at least 1 loader (no back up) at his shop along with 10 shipping containers each with a skid steer with a bucket and pusher dedicated to it. Or any other Imaginable configuration equivalent to 1000 tons.
> 
> Multiple salt deliveries a week...let's say 3-4 means multiple... x 8 weeks = 28 gravel train deliveries. Add another 1,400 tons.
> 
> As long as he has 15-20 salt trucks of various sizes applying salt it all makes sense.


Math is hard...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Luther said:


> It adds up if he has a 500 ton holding capacity with at least 1 loader (no back up) at his shop along with 10 shipping containers each with a skid steer with a bucket and pusher dedicated to it. Or any other Imaginable configuration equivalent to 1000 tons.
> 
> Multiple salt deliveries a week...let's say 3-4 means multiple... x 8 weeks = 28 gravel train deliveries. Add another 1,400 tons.
> 
> As long as he has 15-20 salt trucks of various sizes applying salt it all makes sense.


He's not going to be getting gravel trains in Ohio.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah I know. Was thinking of that while typing. Just trying to keep the math simple so Mark could follow along. So double the amount of deliveries to keep the containers near full.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> It adds up if he has a 500 ton holding capacity with at least 1 loader (no back up) at his shop along with 10 shipping containers each with a skid steer with a bucket and pusher dedicated to it. Or any other Imaginable configuration equivalent to 1000 tons.
> 
> Multiple salt deliveries a week...let's say 3-4 means multiple... x 8 weeks = 28 gravel train
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Plowlord...It was somewhat of a rhetorical question


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Yeah I know. Was thinking of that while typing. Just trying to keep the math simple so Mark could follow along. So double the amount of deliveries to keep the containers near full.


I do appreciate it.

However, you might note note the word "capacity" is used.

I have the capacity to store 50,000 tonnes.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do appreciate it.
> 
> However, you might note note the word "capacity" is used.
> 
> I have the capacity to store 50,000 tonnes.


In shipping containers?????


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's not going to be getting gravel trains in Ohio.


I'm not sure what you guys mean by gravel trains. I see them loading the railroad cars at the plant, I assuming you guys are talking about something that runs down the road. Maybe they call them something else here or I'm just a dummy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> In shipping containers?????


Watt else???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> I'm not sure what you guys mean by gravel trains. I see them loading the railroad cars at the plant, I assuming you guys are talking about something that runs down the road. Maybe they call them something else here or I'm just a dummy.


Double bottoms...lead and a pup...depending on axle configuration they can haul 55-57 tons legally in Michigan.

They can also get those out of Burns Harbor, IN and Toledo into Michigan but that's it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watt else???


So....In essence you have take the Boss Cube system to the next level....Your yard must look like an intermodel yard


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

.......


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Double bottoms...lead and a pup...depending on axle configuration they can haul 55-57 tons legally in Michigan.
> 
> They can also get those out of Burns Harbor, IN and Toledo into Michigan but that's it.


Got you thank you. You would only be able to run them down the NYS thruway I think, It's the only place you can run double trailer. Pups are legal on a straight frame tri axle thats it here.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> .......
> View attachment 177289


I run these as salting trucks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> .......
> View attachment 177289


That's a pup wow I was thinking something else. I'm not sure you could even run that on the NYS Thurway. Sure enough is a train lol.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We can get 3 loads in a 40' container. Not sure on exact size but roughly 8.5x8.5x40. 2000-2500 to buy. Anywhere from 75-150/month to rent.
> 
> What doesn't add up?


It adds up now.

I thought you were saying you could only store 20 ton in one. The nice thing is you can lock it down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> I run these as salting trucks


You the man driving that big thing, I might have to Salami baloney you lol.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

mustard too ?

we use them mostly in gas station parking lots.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> That's a pup wow I was thinking something else. I'm not sure you could even run that on the NYS Thurway. Sure enough is a train lol.


I told you they do things a little different up dare.....



On a Call said:


> It adds up now.


I'm 99.9999999% it wasn't your math skills he was questioning.....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I told you they do things a little different up dare.....
> 
> I'm 99.9999999% it wasn't your math skills he was questioning.....


And I am .0


Ajlawn1 said:


> I told you they do things a little different up dare.....
> 
> I'm 99.9999999% it wasn't your math skills he was questioning.....


_I am about > >00000001 % certain of that. _


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> So....In essence you have take the Boss Cube system to the next level....Your yard must look like an intermodel yard


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> .......
> View attachment 177289


What's your gross loaded?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

162,000 k


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


That's a lot of Salt....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> 162,000 k


Wow. You get nervous going over a bridge lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> 162,000 k


How many times you had the brakes on fire?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Wow. You get nervous going over a bridge lol.


Axle weight is what matters...no one seems to understand that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a lot of Salt....


Only 15 minutes per load to load them up. I have a couple guys doing it full time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Axle weight is what matters...no one seems to understand that.


Please explain I'm up to learn something, I'm just a small 10 or 6 wheel dump driver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Please explain I'm up to learn something, I'm just a small 10 or 6 wheel dump driver.


What weighs more...a ton of feathers or a ton of lead?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What weighs more...a ton of feathers or a ton of lead?


I got ya, I think lol. Kinda like a ton of salt weighs less than gravel??


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Lots of differnet configurations. Most of them are plated for 160,000LBs gross weight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What weighs more...a ton of feathers or a ton of lead?


I think feathers are lighter.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's not going to be getting gravel trains in Ohio.


You might be correct....but he is on the Gravy Train


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watt else???


You could stack all your boss cubes up like mafia blocks to store your block salt.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


And....

There is no snow in sight ?? or, is there ?

Must be California


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You could stack all your boss cubes up like mafia blocks to store your block salt.


Might just be the best use for them...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> That's a pup wow I was thinking something else. I'm not sure you could even run that on the NYS Thurway. Sure enough is a train lol.


You would be surprised where these drivers can put these. At my old yard it was really tight they could pull up and back around a corner into my bins. I tried to practice with ours and I couldnt do it, it takes tallent. I'm sure Defcon can do it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Might just be the best use for them...


Guy here in Detroit does that...stacks them two high and two long has dome over it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> Wow. You get nervous going over a bridge lol.


Only when the bridge is signed for 20,000LB limit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You would be surprised where these drivers can put these. At my old yard it was really tight they could pull up and back around a corner into my bins. I tried to practice with ours and I couldnt do it, it takes tallent. I'm sure Defcon can do it.


With yours? You landscapers actually own these set ups? Somebody needs to straighten me up, I guess I'm just a hayseed lol. No on a serious note how do you support that set up. Pics of your rigs would be nice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> With yours? You landscapers actually own these set ups? Somebody needs to straighten me up, I guess I'm just a hayseed lol. No on a serious note how do you support that set up. Pics of your rigs would be nice.


Its for sale if you need another toy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Guy here in Detroit does that...stacks them two high and two long has dome over it.


The Marinas got them stacked up all over with domes for large yachts. They also make shops out of them with a actual wood truss roof and wood sides. Some people make homes out of them, Little strange to me but the home was actually nice, I could live in.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

FredG said:


> The Marinas got them stacked up all over with domes for large yachts. They also make shops out of them with a actual wood truss roof and wood sides. Some people make homes out of them, Little strange to me but the home was actually nice, I could live in.


Yep they took about 10 of them about 5 miles from here and made a home in a posh area. Looked like a joke at first then developed into a nice home.

I was thinking...you would have storage and it is movable when you need it to be.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its for sale if you need another toy.
> 
> View attachment 177297


nice train


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Please explain I'm up to learn something, I'm just a small 10 or 6 wheel dump driver.


And even the tractors have their own special names "Meatchickin specials"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its for sale if you need another toy.
> 
> View attachment 177297


That set up I don't think is legal here. If it was you would have to leave one behind to exit the thruway. I could support one trailer not for my own use but would be popular to contractors and the gravel pits. No I'm not interested because I don't have the licence I can only drive straight truck with a small equipment trailer, Not a low boy. Not for nothing I'm more interested on how you guys earn with them. Are they for your own business or are they hauling everybody's materials every day.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And even the tractors have their own special names "Meatchickin specials"


LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And even the tractors have their own special names "Meatchickin specials"


Jealousy is so ugly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> That set up I don't think is legal here.


Pretty sure they're not legal anywhere but Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealousy is so ugly...


Understood...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure they're not legal anywhere but Michigan.


That's why they just earned the name, Meatchicken specials lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood...
> 
> View attachment 177299


Are you implying using a snowblower on the roof is a bad thing???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And even the tractors have their own special names "Meatchickin specials"


Yes they do. They are a heavy spec trucks. This one has 3406e cat (550hp) 18 spd trans, heavy spec front axle, heavy spec rears and a double frame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes they do. They are a heavy spec trucks. This one has 3406e cat (550hp) 18 spd trans, heavy spec front axle, heavy spec rears and a double frame.


Oh boy...I can hear Connor jumping into this convo already.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep ain't crap compared to my Walter....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright guys, let's get back on the topic of looking for salt suppliers


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes they do. They are a heavy spec trucks. This one has 3406e cat (550hp) 18 spd trans, heavy spec front axle, heavy spec rears and a double frame.


Yes that's a bad boy,


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have salt for you, 

If you can afford it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We got a load yesterday, it went up over $20. per ton.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

NO way...
I hope you turned the rest of the loads away.

I guess you did say over $ 20.00 a ton


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright guys, let's get back on the topic of looking for salt suppliers


Pretty sure it's a given around here anymore, that once a thread hits 3+ pages it's almost a sure thing it's been derailed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$20 a ton is better than no salt.

And it's nothing compared to '07-'08 and '13-'14...but you would know that being in bizness as long as you have.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Price has almost doubled for some people....But I'm sure someone could get it cheaper


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My supplier was only aloud to get 200 ton this week, we got one 50 ton load. I guess other people needed salt too.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

One suppliers price still hasn't changed. Another can only get 150 tons a week. Another can get as much as I want but it's freight from Toledo or Pittsburgh. 

I don't really care so much about the price, as long as we can get it and it's not junk salt.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> One suppliers price still hasn't changed. Another can only get 150 tons a week. Another can get as much as I want but it's freight from Toledo or Pittsburgh.
> 
> I don't really care so much about the price, as long as we can get it and it's not junk salt.


Why not Cleveland


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.americanrocksalt.com/

Sneak some of them Meatchicken specials in, All the salt you want lol.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty sure it's a given around here anymore, that once a thread hits 3+ pages it's almost a sure thing it's been derailed.


Hyjacked as well...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We just caught wind of $150+ ton pricing starting Monday in WI. Moving by rail car.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Holy cow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've had $100 and $114 delivered quoted to me...both from out of state.

Compass has shut off all private contractors from their current stockpile.

Not much salt making from Erie or Huron to Lake Michigan...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's a more recent one:










I know, the ice breakers can open it up. But from what I've heard, it isn't happening.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Malibu with Pontoons could break that up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Malibu with Pontoons could break that up


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Whatever....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

All you guys that think your safe on salt...I would check with your supplier...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The more you guys panic the higher the price is going to go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> All you guys that think your safe on salt...I would check with your supplier...


Good advice.

Because if it isn't physically in their possession...it isn't safe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The more you guys panic the higher the price is going to go.


I'm not panicked, I'm realistic. And their pricing has little to do with our talk.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

I keep on forgetting these are little wee baby American Tons


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good advice.
> 
> Because if it isn't physically in their possession...it isn't safe.


Precisely


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The more you guys panic the higher the price is going to go.


If you saw the docks here in Detoilet...You would be a bit concerned about the amount of salt on them


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

UpNorthMowing said:


> I keep on forgetting these are little wee baby American Tons


That's right....We don't have Tonnes or Loonies or Toonies for that matter...Thank Goodness


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's right....We don't have Tonnes or Loonies or Toonies for that matter...Thank Goodness


I don't know, they're certainly some loonies on plowsite

One thing about anything that you depend on to make money, always have a backup, back up truck, backup supplier, or some sort of back up plan for when issues arise and always plan for variable change.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Plenty at Compass Ashtabula and Morton Cleveland...from what I've heard Central in Toledo is still good as is Pittsburgh. One of my suppliers said Cargill cut everyone but state contract and preferred buyers off but don't know if there's any truth to that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Plenty at Compass Ashtabula and Morton Cleveland...from what I've heard Central in Toledo is still good as is Pittsburgh. One of my suppliers said Cargill cut everyone but state contract and preferred buyers off but don't know if there's any truth to that.


Compass Toledo is no longer shipping to private contractors......Dont know about Cleveland...But I suspect Compass cutomers are not happy in Cleveland either...Morton is not having theses issues...Yet...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Plenty at Compass Ashtabula and Morton Cleveland...from what I've heard Central in Toledo is still good as is Pittsburgh. One of my suppliers said Cargill cut everyone but state contract and preferred buyers off but don't know if there's any truth to that.


I took dilivery and then some two days ago. 
As mentioned Toledo has some. But only if you guys stop draining the pond


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> I took dilivery and then some two days ago.
> As mentioned Toledo has some. But only if you guys stop draining the pond


Not from Compass....Im betting you don't even know what company your salt originated from


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Compass Toledo is no longer shipping to private contractors......Dont know about Cleveland...But I suspect Compass cutomers are not happy in Cleveland either...Morton is not having theses issues...Yet...


Central salt is still shipping out of Toledo is what I was referring to. I've been warned that Morton is only a couple weeks away from having issues. Compass in Ashtabula hasn't put any restrictions in place...yet...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Not from Compass....Im betting you don't even know what company your salt originated from


Cental
and it was mined out of Detroit.
:weightlifter:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

On a Call said:


> Cental
> and it was mined out of Detroit.
> :weightlifter:


BTW...it used to be With a Grain


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> BTW...it used to be With a Grain


It is!!!!!!!!???????......I didn't know that....Wow!!!.....I think you need to get back in your lane and searching for used up Schwanns trucks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> It is!!!!!!!!???????......I didn't know that....Wow!!!.....I think you need to get back in your lane and searching for used up Schwanns trucks


Lets just say they were bought by them or acquired.
So do you have any leads on those cab and chassis ?

http://centralsalt.com/central-wgs-merger.htm

Todd and Mike are great to deal with


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


>


You're on your own if you want salt for your popcorn


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're on your own if you want salt for your popcorn


How about butter?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How about butter?


I'd start a thread and look for a butter supplier, or if you're unsure ask how much butter that popcorn can handle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> Lets just say they were bought by them or acquired.
> So do you have any leads on those cab and chassis ?
> 
> http://centralsalt.com/central-wgs-merger.htm
> ...


Never quite got over Todd/WGS screwing me and cost me $10/ton.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never quite got over Todd/WGS screwing me and cost me $10/ton.


You were lucky it was only $10....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You were lucky it was only $10....


This was back when salt went for $40/ton.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

So
Back to where to actually GET the salt?
Lol


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never quite got over Todd/WGS screwing me and cost me $10/ton.


I too had a problem with 30 tons of salty water heading into a really cold winter. He did try and make up for it...but I was the one who lost.

That was about 10 winters ago...hhmmmm more like 13


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

tpendagast said:


> So
> Back to where to actually GET the salt?
> Lol


use salt water  besides you have gold


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

On a Call said:


> use salt water  besides you have gold


Sea water is only 8 percent 
Compared to 23 percent brine. 
Not so special 
And it's stinky.

"Why are there dead fish in my parking lot?"
Well you see we use fresh sea water....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Not so good of thing.

Set up evporation ponds


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Not so good of thing.
> 
> Set up evporation ponds


Ironically 
We were just talking about desalination plants.
Seems the closest one to us is in California (barging wise that's actually pretty close)


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Where can we get salt near Detroit area, who has a contact?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

MotorCityGrading said:


> Where can we get salt near Detroit area, who has a contact?


Thats a really good question.


----------

